# Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen



## bakanorbert3 (9. April 2015)

Hallo 

Ich möchte gerne mit dem Friedfischangeln anfangen und da ich bisher nix gefangen habe wüsste ich mal gerne wo im Plas Koeweide oder Umgebung im Moment gute Angelplätze für Brassen sind  
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen da ich nich immer als Schneider nach Hause gehen will 
Gruß Marvin


----------



## CKBW (16. April 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Probiere es im Bunkerhaven oder am Julianakanal, beim Feedern solltest du da immer was fangen #h#h


----------



## evorox89 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Genau. Versuch möglichst nicht, gerade an der Koeweide, hinter die tiefen Kanten zu werfen... weil da gehts stellenweise heftig berg ab und je nachdem is es da viel zu tief... ich habe die letzten Wochen die meisten Brassen auf 3-4m gefangen... Bin eigentlich Raubfischangler aber wegen Schonzeit muss ich auch Brassen Jagen ^^


----------



## bakanorbert3 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Danke für eure Tipps 
Leider habe ich heute wieder nix gefangen.... Ist hier evtl jemand, der einen Angelpartner in dieser Region sucht und Lust hätte mir das Feedern beizubringen und Tipps geben kannn ?


----------



## evorox89 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende in Belgien Angeln und danach geht die Raubfischjagd bald wieder los. Wenn ich nochmal Feedern gehe kann ich gerne mal bescheid sagen, kann nur nix konkretes sagen... Wo sitzt du denn genau? Weisst du wo der Julianakanal ist?


----------



## bakanorbert3 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*



evorox89 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende in Belgien Angeln und danach geht die Raubfischjagd bald wieder los. Wenn ich nochmal Feedern gehe kann ich gerne mal bescheid sagen, kann nur nix konkretes sagen... Wo sitzt du denn genau? Weisst du wo der Julianakanal ist?



Kannst mir sehr gerne Bescheid sagen  ich bin immer am Plas Koeweide auf dem Camping Platz hnd gestern war ich an der Grotten Hegge.
Der Julianakanaal ist doch der Kanal der in Maasbracht anfängt und Parallell zur Maas verläuft oder ?|kopfkrat


----------



## evorox89 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Achso ok. Ja genau das is der Julianakanal, einfach mal da versuchen.. Das stück von der Schleuse bis 100m vor der Brücke is relativ leicht und ohne besondere Tiefenkenntnissen zu beangeln.. Einfach mal versuchen.. ich denke nich das du da oft mit ner Flaute nach Hause gehen wirst... Wenn Made nich geht, einfach mal nen kleinen Tauwurm, Rotwurm oder Regenwurm drauf knallen, dann müsste sich früher oder später mal was tun


----------



## evorox89 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Und was mir noch einfällt, wenn du es gern mal was ruhiger haben willst, wenn du in Wessem am Comforthafen vorbei, immer gerade aus bis zur spitze fährst, kommt dieser Kreisverkehr mit der Statue in der Mitte... Da kann man an der rechten seite durch so ein Holz Törchen durch gehen, da ruhig mal ein paar Meter gehen und dann kommen zu deiner rechten auch ein paar echt schöne stellen...


----------



## bakanorbert3 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Hab mittlerweile ein paar sehr gute Stellen gefunden. Die Brassen stehen da zu hunderten. Nur beißen wollen die nicht so richtig  2 konnte ich bisher nur überlisten..... :/


----------



## densko (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Maasplassen/ Plas Koeweide Brassenstellen*

Den Anglern zufolge kann man am Julianenkanal gut fangen, ich war dort noch nie.

Was sollte man dort beachten?


----------

